# Fish Outta ****



## KingPiccolo SB (Oct 12, 2012)

I have a 5 inch Pundamilia Nyererei and he lived with my mostly male tank 90 gallon with mostly malawi haps (mostly bigger than him too) and everything was fine, then i got a 120 gallon tank and move most of the fish to the 120 and left only a few in the 90. So within a day he took over 50% of the 90 gallon, if anything came onto his side he was rage mode on them. So i moved him to the 120 were the bigger fish were, same thing, within a day he took over the entire tank. So i quarantined him in a net for a week, and just let him out into the 90 gallon tank (with a completely new rock set-up) a few minutes ago, and in one minute he honestly had every fish in the tank, but my 8 inch Paratilapia Polleni on lock-down. So i don't know what to do with him, but he's gonna kill some fish. So i just turned off the lights until i can come up with a solution.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

Sounds to me like your best bet if you want to keep him, would be get him some females and put him in a species only breeding tank, or start a mbuna tank and put him with big, aggressive mbuna. I have not found victorians to be very compatable with most malawan haps or peacocks. I breed two collection points of nyererei and i would only keep them species only or with mbuna. My wild nyererei are so frigging mean its insane, i would be scared to house another species with them at all.


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

I have a Nyereri that was super aggressive so I put him in a tank with a show white MBUNA. They tussle every day but stop shirt of killing one another. They keep each other in check and are fun to watch. Nyereri are very aggressive and make ideal tankmates for MBUNA or other aggressive fish.
.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Get rid of him !!

I used to this isolation thing, but ran out of patience in my attempts to change the fish's personality. When I get rid of the trouble makers, fighting and chasing and killing really is reduced.

I am convinced that I can not really alter fish's personality. There is always another beautiful male to replace that trouble maker.


----------



## ITALIAN926 (Jul 31, 2012)

Does a single nyerei keep his colors in an mbuna tank?


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

ITALIAN926 said:


> Does a single nyerei keep his colors in an mbuna tank?


Yes, mine did. Beautiful fish, with amazing colors, especially the red. When he fights he colors up even more spectacular.
.


----------



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

Had a similiar thing happen to me. I have 4, used to have 5 male victorians in my all male peacock hap tank (25 cichlids total). My Red Tail Sheller went from the bottom of the totem pole to taking over the entire 125g tank over night for no apparent reason. This was after being in the tank for almost a year with the same fish. I had to get rid of him the day after he went psycho because he was killing my fish.

I also have Pundamilla Nyeri, Zebra Obliquens, Paralabidochromis Chromoygno, and Kyoga Flameback. The Pundamila Nyeri is the dominant fish out of the Victorians, but not the dominant fish in the tank (Tangerine Tiger is). I would say that the Kyoga Flameback is more aggressive than the Pundamilla, but not more dominant, if that makes sense. Paralabidochromis Chroymoygno isn't great for an all male setup, they are a pretty weak fish. Zebra Oblidquens work great. Maybe I got lucky with my Pundamilla but he is spectacularly colored and not overly aggressive.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

ITALIAN926 said:


> Does a single nyerei keep his colors in an mbuna tank?


Mine did not. The male darkened to almost black and over the course of 1-2 years the females languished. They are back in a species tank and doing fine now.


----------

